# Largest bulk carrier c. 1960



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sometime around 1960, my Uncle Frederick Meyer (who died several year ago) was Master of what we remember him describing as the largest tanker-type bulk carrier in the world at that time. (My uncle had often brought ships (e.g. Lykes vessels) into Tampa near our home, but this one was too big for that port.) She would load wheat in New Orleans, one of the only ports she could fit in, and take it to Russia. I remember on a visit watching the wheat being loaded into the enormous ship and learning about the dangers of carrying bulk grains and the methods used to keep the grain from shifting. The ship was possibly called "Columbia," but I cannot find any record of such a ship, nor do I know for what company or entity she sailed or her exact destination port. Does anyone know of this ship or have any leads as to her identity?


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Manhattan_(1962)*

SS Manhattan?

I have an illustrated book of her Arctic adventures.

Greg Hayden


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you, Greg! I will look into her history.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

small beer now


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

MANHATTAN was never the worlds largest-tanker(at the time UNIVERSE APOLLO/DAPHNE) but the worlds most powerful for her size (thats why it was chosen to be converted to a ice breaker for trials via the North-West passage) The worlds largest bulk-carriers(at the time)were SAN JUAN PROSPECTOR,PATHFINDER etc.pure b.c.ESSI GINA


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

Naess Clipper 1961. This cutting from Baltimore Newspaper. I was Chief Engineer for 6 years on the vessel.


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow! I love all this information!


----------



## Liam Moran (May 3, 2012)

*"Manhattan"*

"Manhattan" was built for Niarchos Tankers in the United States.I sailed as Radio Officer on the other U.S.built large tanker the s.s."Princess Sophie"/SWIE also for Niarchos.She was mostly on the Ras Tanura/San Francisco run - 30 days one way!!! Liam Moran


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, Liam!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

A.D.FROST said:


> View attachment 81705


ADF. Thanks for posting this. I have many photos of the "Clipper" , your Post is one of the best.


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

peachymeyer said:


> Thank you, Greg! I will look into her history.


Its all on Wikipaedia


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

peachymeyer said:


> Thank you, Greg! I will look into her history.


Its all on Wikipaedia but obviously open to clarification/updating.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

David Campbell said:


> Naess Clipper 1961. This cutting from Baltimore Newspaper. I was Chief Engineer for 6 years on the vessel.


I was on board when this item was written.

We had loaded ore in Guayacan for Baltimore I think, then to Newport News for coal to Tobata.

She went on to break her own record by a few hundred tons each time she came.

I was a second trip apprentice and joined her on delivery at Nagasaki in October 61, remaining 14 months.

In retrospect, she had a lousy ballast system, though efforts were made to improve that at the guarantee docking and thereafter.


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

randcmackenzie said:


> I was on board when this item was written.
> 
> We had loaded ore in Guayacan for Baltimore I think, then to Newport News for coal to Tobata.
> 
> ...




The first BHP Mate (later Capt. Bill Bolitho) told our overtime paid Apprentices that to look on the Ballast system and the Ballast Pumproom not as a chore but as a Goldmine!


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello David.

Well, yes, there was that, we were paid overtime too.

By virtue of my single trip on a tanker, ballast operations were made our sole preserve, which meant very long hours at load ports.

However, when discharging, we just had to fill tanks as instructed, and could then go off ashore again.

A reasonable compromise.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I think the feature for the Naess Clipper may have meant for the large coal shipment... from Chesapeak.

Another... UNIVERSE DEFENDER. My brother sailed in the ship for two months as a deck boy.. as guest of the owner... Daniel Ludwig.

The UNIVERSE DEFENDER was own by National Bulk Carrier built at Kure 1962.

Ore/Oil 38,748 grt, 58,569 dwt.

Here is the interesting but...

Engines built 1943 and the boiler was built 1941! 

Not certain, but I feel the engine/boiler were built US and fitted in Kure.

NBS and Universe Tankships.... large fleet

I have a feeling there were bigger tank ships and bulkers around during that period. NAESS CHAMPION was 95,000 dwt ... 60 or 61? Even NAESS PIONEER was a small ship...30,000 dwt at 1960.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

More on D.K. Ludwig. National Bulk Carrier. Several large bulkers in this fleet in themed 1950s onward... around 56,000 dwt...

BUT.... are ore carriers and some are ore/oil. Not sure if the CLIPPER in a different class... and carried the largest shipment of coal.

Stephen


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

I remember being tied up alongside Ludwig ships at this time, and they were certainly of higher deadweight, but ore carriers.

Ore Venus, Ore saturn etc etc, on long term charter to Navios/US Steel, and all Liberian.

Mostly trading from the Orinoco, I think.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Ships built by Daniel K. Ludwig and National Bulk Carriers

http://nashbulk.steamcheng.net/nashbulk.html

Screen capture - NBC.jpg (199.2 KB) - attached.

Bold ships names have a picture.

Both the ships built in Norfolk and Kure.

Greg Hayden
Vista - San Diego Area - California


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm taking this all in.


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

How long would a ship have to be to not fit in hardly any US ports in the '60's, e.g. New Orleans but not Tampa?


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

